# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Tetras

## KevenBrendanLee

Does this 4 tetras able to coexist together without killing each other off ?  :Surprised: 

1- Neon Tetras 
2- Glow Light Tetras
3- Rosy Tetras 
4- Red Eye Tetras

And how big they can grow?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

All those tetras are relatively peaceful and can live together... neon, glow light and rosy tetras usually grow to around 4-5cm in length, red eye tetras may grow abit larger up to 6-7 cm length.

----------


## KevenBrendanLee

> All those tetras are relatively peaceful and can live together... neon, glow light and rosy tetras usually grow to around 4-5cm in length, red eye tetras may grow abit larger up to 6-7 cm length.


My tank is more all the tall side, 45x35x45cm how many tetras max I should have?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> My tank is more all the tall side, 45x35x45cm how many tetras max I should have?


Based on water volume, 20-25 tetras should be okay. Can start with 10 first, then gradually add more progressively over time.

Though in reality the ideal number of fishes also depends on the efficiency of the tank filtration, plant density and how well and how often you maintain the tank (ie. water changes, filter cleaning etc). The better the filtration and maintenance, the more fishes the tank can handle.

Do note that the fishes sold at LFS are usually the juvenile sized ones, they will eventually grow larger after some time.

Most people usually stock just one type of tetra species to maximize their shoaling effect... though its also okay to keep a few smaller groups of different tetras together, just depends on individual preference.  :Very Happy:

----------


## KevenBrendanLee

> Based on water volume, 20-25 tetras should be okay. Can start with 10 first, then gradually add more progressively over time.
> 
> Though in reality the ideal number of fishes also depends on the efficiency of the tank filtration, plant density and how well and how often you maintain the tank (ie. water changes, filter cleaning etc). The better the filtration and maintenance, the more fishes the tank can handle.
> 
> Do note that the fishes sold at LFS are usually the juvenile sized ones, they will eventually grow larger after some time.
> 
> Most people usually stock just one type of tetra species to maximize their shoaling effect... though its also okay to keep a few smaller groups of different tetras together, just depends on individual preference.



Haha that's what I'm planning to do, 4-5 of each tetras

----------


## ahpui6

Just my humble opinion, a 1 species tetra tank looks much better! As these fish usually require a larger group to exhibit their natural behaviour, you may want to consider this in your planning! Cheers!

----------


## seudzar

Take note red eye tetra are aggressive

----------


## kingkew

> Does this 4 tetras able to coexist together without killing each other off ? 
> 
> 1- Neon Tetras 
> 2- Glow Light Tetras
> 3- Rosy Tetras 
> 4- Red Eye Tetras
> 
> And how big they can grow?


I have 4 neon tetras in a tank. They do fight occasionally, resulting in minor injuries

----------


## tetrafreak

I have a lemon tetra that is a persistent fin nipper.

I find Serpae Tetras to be excellent shoaling fish. You would need more than 6 to have any kind of effect.

----------


## Ryan Peh

I thought all tetras would live together peacefully since they are all from the same family..?

I've been planning to set up a tank with a variety of tetras including cardinals, balloon red eye, silver tip, diamond and black phantom tetra! A mixture of bigger size tetras and small tetras. Its okay for them to be placed together right???

Also i'm getting like at least 20-30 of each school since there won't be many other fishes in my 4ft tank.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Well, keeping fishes in the same genus together doesn't necessarily mean they will never fight. Some species and some indivudual fishes can be more aggressive and territorial than others. Their individual personality also counts.

Some minor fighting during initial introduction is okay as they are establishing group hierarchy, it should settle down quickly... but if you find that one of the fishes is still constantly chasing and nipping the rest for days and weeks, then have to remove it from the tank to restore the peace.

Its even possible that different species of tetras fight each other (they happen to see the other tetras as competition), yet peaceful towards other species of fishes.

Their behavioural dynamics can vary in different tank setups (ie. large vs small tanks, heavily planted vs bare tanks), so just have to monitor and see.

----------


## Binks

I used to have a mixed tetra 5X2X2 tank and found that mt Serpaes were the most aggressive bunch. So I had to remove them to keep the peace!

----------


## Ryan Peh

Oooooo. I'm looking to get a mixture of big and small tetras! 

Btw how does a mixed tetra tank look? Does it look messy? 
I always felt the tank needs a few much bigger fishes in order to have a main focus in the tank!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

So far, i have mixed cardinal tetras, ember tetras, glow light tetras and golden tetras in the same tank before without major issues... but i did find that when viewing that tank from a distance away, my eyes usually tend to get drawn towards the cardinals due to their brighter colors.

So i guess in a mixed tank, the less colorful fish species sometimes tend to get outshined by the more colorful ones.

Some people like seeing one large shaol of fishes, while other like to see a mix of different fishes... so ultimately its all up to your personal preference, just have to try and see.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Binks

Ive gone back to a large shoal of Cardinals for my new 5X2X2

----------


## cool

Few days ago I spotted "pretty tetra" at gc, does anyone kept this tetra before?

----------


## Ryan Peh

I was there today and saw those too!! Had no idea what that was... But I have to say their Congo tetras are amazing!!!!

----------


## cool

yes..congo tetras looks great in planted..so did u bought some back

----------


## Ryan Peh

HAHA no.. My tank is overstocked and I need to sell off some of my fishes first before I can add others... 
Trading/selling up to 60 balloon red eye tetras

----------


## cool

> HAHA no.. My tank is overstocked and I need to sell off some of my fishes first before I can add others... 
> Trading/selling up to 60 balloon red eye tetras


yr tank size 4ft right?
last time I used to keep congo and denison barbs in my 4ft tank,it looked awesome.
Now my tank only 2ft,only can keep smaller tetra like cardinals and looking for some rare tetra to keep.

----------


## Ryan Peh

Yup 4ft! Currently i have 100 balloon red eye tetras and 50 neon tetras, 4 angels, 6 cory and 1 rainbow shark... Need to get rid of half the red eye tetras to replace them with something else...

----------


## cool

yes true..new fishes to come and old fishes must go.

----------


## Ryan Peh

Anyone here wants them?

----------


## cool

> Anyone here wants them?


You can try posting at the "buy/sell".

----------

